# Want to hire a GM to run games in Lawrence, Kansas



## malichai (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm looking to hire a GM or two to run games in Lawrence, Kansas and possibly help develop a new game setting (modern supernatural horror). We need your help to organize a setting bible to get to the point that we can start talking to freelance writers.

The position pays $120 for you to prepare and run each 6 hour session, with $15 for each additional hour over 6. You'll also be paid $150 every time we start a new campaign. This is a 1099 contractor position, so you'll be responsible for paying your own taxes at the end of the year. If running every week, the position would bring in approximately $7000 in a year, half that for a bi- weekly game.

We provide all materials for use for the games, all books, aids, and whatever will make running easier for you. We also provide food and drinks and even have two different kinds of beers on tap at the house (right now it's Boulevard Wheat and Blue Moon's seasonal 'Honeymoon'). A couple times a month we have a private chef come and cook for the group, assuming everyone can show up a bit early for dinner.

Optimally, you'd be running a game for us once a week, preferably on Friday evenings. If necessary, we will consider hiring two different GMs to run games on alternate weeks. Typically, our campaigns last from 10-20 sessions. To start, we'd like to explore some more systems and the campaigns might be as short as 4 sessions.

Some systems we're interested in exploring right now include Scion and Spirit of the Century (or another Fate derivative). In the past, we've enjoyed Shadowrun, Star Wars, and Deadlands. We'll probably want to go back to some of those eventually, with 4E Shadowrun leading that list. We're currently playing in a 4E D&D game with a GM.

Please let me know of any skills you have that could help with developing a new game system (writing, editing, art skill, web development, printing contacts, etc).

Even if you're not available every Friday, let me know what your availability looks like. We might be able to work something out.

Please shoot me an e-mail if interested! If I don't respond, send me a PM, because that means I missed it.
wintermute@sunflower.com


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 26, 2008)

I couldn't imagine being paid to GM.  It would be like prositiution or *gasp* work.  Would you tip the DM for fudging the dice?  Would the DM risk getting fired if the adventures were too tough?


----------



## smallkiwi (Jul 26, 2008)

Apparently D&D is very serious business in Kansas.  I am intrigued and curious why you guys are looking to try so many different games.  Also I'm not in Kansas but private chef? Awesome.  Will you pay travel expenses?


----------



## malichai (Jul 26, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:


> I couldn't imagine being paid to GM.  It would be like prositiution or *gasp* work.  Would you tip the DM for fudging the dice?  Would the DM risk getting fired if the adventures were too tough?




No and no. 

Here's some threads from the last time we searched for and found a GM for hire:

Initial discussion thread from 2004 on the topic.

Experiences of the GM we hired.


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt (Jul 26, 2008)

malichai said:


> I'm looking to hire a GM to run games in Lawrence, Kansas and also perhaps help us develop a new game setting. Good social skills and organizational skills are a must. Right now, we just want to play through some more game systems and do more brainstorming so that we can get our system bible to a place where we can start talking to freelance writers.
> 
> The GMing pays $15/hour. We'd like to play weekly, specifically on Friday evenings. You'd be offered 10 hours of prep time for each new game system we examine, and 2 hours of prep time for each weekly game. We like game sessions that last around 6 hours. IE, about $120/week.
> 
> ...




See, you had me going until you mentioned the private chef that comes and cooks for you gaming group.  Very nicely played.  Kudos to you sir, and Kudos again.


----------



## malichai (Jul 26, 2008)

Alaxk Knight of Galt said:


> See, you had me going until you mentioned the private chef that comes and cooks for you gaming group.  Very nicely played.  Kudos to you sir, and Kudos again.




She doesn't cook every time, just a couple times a month. And to be honest, I have really boring taste in food, so I mostly just have her do fried chicken, mashed potatoes, and some kind of dessert. It's not as fancy as it might seem.


----------



## malichai (Jul 27, 2008)

smallkiwi said:


> Apparently D&D is very serious business in Kansas.  I am intrigued and curious why you guys are looking to try so many different games.  Also I'm not in Kansas but private chef? Awesome.  Will you pay travel expenses?




Variety is the spice? I like trying different systems, and we also want to develop a game, so trying some games we've never played before is a good idea. 

Sorry man, if I had to pay travel expenses then I couldn't afford either the chef or the GM.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 27, 2008)

malichai said:


> Experiences of the GM we hired.




This thread made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Angellis_ater (Jul 31, 2008)

Why exactly Charwoman? Because someone was doing something they liked for money? This guy got paid for 8 hours of work each week - if I could do this and perhaps fill it in with 3-4 gigs like it each week, I wouldn't have to work. Granted, I have no idea of WHEN the games are played, but I am suspecting in the evenings, which would somewhat crash with my family life - but still this is great for a GM.


----------



## malichai (Aug 15, 2008)

I just updated the description of what we're looking.


----------

